# Crappie Fishing Tip



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

Trying to locate crappie is difficult enough, and it&#8217;s even harder without fish-finders or other forms of sonar . Some basic and easy tips that I learned years ago have paid off in big ways when trying to catch a good mess of fish. The tools you need for this trick are simple: a black magic marker, a bobber or cork, and a little excess line.

When you&#8217;re struggling to locate a good school of crappie and can only find random fish it&#8217;s easy to become aggravated . After I catch that first fish I take a small hook and run it through the dorsal fin. Then I take a bobber with ten or fifteen foot of line and turn it loose. The trick here is that*usually*the fish goes right back to it&#8217;s school. Now that you have found the fish, you have to stay at that exact depth to continuously bring fish back to the boat. When you catch that second fish, after setting the hook, I take my marker and make a good mark on the line. Now you have located fish and can constantly return to their depths!

I hope these easy tips and tricks help you pull in a nice haul the next time you are out fishing for the elusive crappie.


Read More Great Tips Here...


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Leave A Tip said:


> Trying to locate crappie is difficult enough, and its even harder without fish-finders or other forms of sonar . Some basic and easy tips that I learned years ago have paid off in big ways when trying to catch a good mess of fish. The tools you need for this trick are simple: a black magic marker, a bobber or cork, and a little excess line.
> 
> When youre struggling to locate a good school of crappie and can only find random fish its easy to become aggravated . After I catch that first fish I take a small hook and run it through the dorsal fin. Then I take a bobber with ten or fifteen foot of line and turn it loose. The trick here is that*usually*the fish goes right back to its school. Now that you have found the fish, you have to stay at that exact depth to continuously bring fish back to the boat. When you catch that second fish, after setting the hook, I take my marker and make a good mark on the line. Now you have located fish and can constantly return to their depths!
> 
> ...


I'm going to say this is the most illegal thing I have seen today other than someone making a deal while I was at a red light.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Nothing illegal about it. If he is within the rod limit, or slot limit if there is one, no law against it. Can't see why you'd think it was. No different than using a buoy marker for bass. Just more of an "active" buoy. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------

